
Emails stating the admin email was requested to be changed for WordPress sites - wila
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wordpress/comments/8ge2dw/every_site_i_manage_i_received_an_email_stating/
======
wila
Got one of those emails for a site I manage around the same time as mentioned
on reddit for a WordPress account that is only connected to WordPress jetpack.
The site is self hosted, everything is up to date.

I do not use the email address / account mentioned at the site itself. Oh and
DKIM / SPF on the email both pass so it was indeed send from WordPress. The
mentioned WordPress account is indeed connected to JetPack.

